# Show your pets



## Giaguara (Sep 10, 2008)

What pet(s) do you have? 
What are they like?
Would be nice to see what kind of pets we have around...


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 10, 2008)

To start with....
I was adopted by 2 black cats who are now living with my mum (they are already teenagers in human years).
Where I live now I was also adopted by a black cat.
Other than cats, I've had a rabbit (I like rabbits - but they are so not compatible with cables...) and a rat (who was very smart). But I don't really think I want to live without cats.

And yes, based on my experience, cats love sleeping on Mac keyboards (and rabbits.. I rather keep them away from my computer equipment totally). Now time to see what other iPets we have around... 

Or wait as the others have added pics to theirs, here my darlings without the links






Murri





Musti (the iBook is for the scale..)





'Kitty' - she hasn't told her real name yet


----------



## jbarley (Sep 10, 2008)

Here is a link to one of my pets, the one that is most amusing.

http://gallery.me.com/jabarley#100210

jb.


----------



## Rhisiart (Sep 11, 2008)

We have a cat called Molly. Our family are guilty of anthropomorphising pets, so its quite normal for us to talk to Molly as though she was a child. She has no idea what we are saying of course, but she seems to like the attention.

We also had a male cat until last year. His name was Edward (but more affectionately known as Edward Shmedward, as he was a Jewish cat). He knew his name, knew what ham and chicken meant, but was crap at taking messages.

He only had one eye due to a savage attack by a dog four years ago. After the attack, the vet tested for brain damage by throwing Edward in the air to see if he would land on his four paws. He did, so he survived, only to die of feline AIDs on Xmas Day last year. That was a bummer.


----------



## VirtualTracy (Sep 11, 2008)

That sucks about Edward .... they look loveable ...


----------



## reed (Sep 11, 2008)

Our nutty cat, Kooky, 8 years old and nine little "tropical fish." Latest edition. I have buried many gold fish in our outside plants ("recycling" I said to my daughter). It was either that or the toilet.


----------



## g/re/p (Sep 11, 2008)

Pipsqueak


----------



## fryke (Sep 11, 2008)

Don't have any now, but I, too, was once adopted by a black cat, female, called Luna. She left one day a couple of years ago and hasn't come back. I still miss her.


----------



## andychrist (Sep 11, 2008)

Flotsam & Jetsam, in what was once my chair.


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 11, 2008)

andychrist said:


> Flotsam & Jetsam, in what was once my chair.



Time to put those cats on a diet.


----------



## reed (Oct 21, 2008)

So far kitty cats are numero uno. High five gang.


----------



## alangrylls55 (Apr 19, 2012)

Wonderful pictures I love them I also have two cats they are naughty love to play with each other I also like dogs probably I will own one in future.


----------



## reed (Apr 19, 2012)

kooky.... on a calm day.

/Users/henry/Desktop/Image 1.png


----------



## Rhisiart (Apr 19, 2012)

Rover the Tortoise

P.S. A short video of our cat, Molly


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 25, 2012)

Time to update 
The black kitties on my earlier post are no longer here or around me  (the third black one is still in Ireland I think) - but now... and they've been a while, I've got these two little ones. Well, had them since they were 3 months old runts, now they are 2,5 years already...





This is how tiny they were once (I think that's Ernie)





Them having a cheezburger when they were still tiny





Nap time





The girl, Ellie, doing her usual stretch





The boy, Ernie - he was born with cataracts in his eyes, so when he was little he was nearly blind. Now there's only 1/2 of his pupils left being white or cloudy, and he can see some things... a real charmer.





And the girl playing...


----------



## mamameya (Nov 13, 2012)

I have a dog, but donot have the picture now. It is white and very cute, I call him snow ::ha::


----------



## SGilbert (Nov 14, 2012)

A subject near to my heart. Here's my Skipper & Schooner. Both are Vizslas.


----------



## reed (Nov 14, 2012)

kooky again... the tummy is okay now....


View attachment 8362


----------



## SGilbert (Nov 14, 2012)

Reed, you cannot use a path to your computer's files; no one can access your Mac.


----------

